# enough light?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, as you know I just started my first nano tank... But it's made me think... if I did convert my 40g planted to reef, would my existing lights be enough?

the tank is 36"x18"x15.5" technically it's like 45 gallons, but sells as a 40g breeder....

The light I have now on it is, 192watt power compact @ 6700k 

I also have a 96watt PC 50/50 (10k/actinic) on the 10g, if I combined these lights on the 40g, do you think it'd be enough to keep a reef tank?
works to 288 watts...

I think if it was 192x2 it would be fine?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, you're totally hooked. You're this close to becoming a junkie.

I'd swap out the 6700k bulb for a whiter one (it does well for daylight, but I think it would be too yellow for a reef). The actinics, you might need a bigger fixture as it would be so localized that only half of your tank would be getting it.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, i'm pulling a tabatha hehe (take no offense tabatha please!)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, a Tabatha, minus all the bells and whistles.

Can't say I'll be doing the same. I think I'll just trick out my little tank. Already looking at an ATO


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

SOOO WOULD THIS BE OK FOR A 20 ?

65 watt 10,000K Daylight bulb, 65 watt True Actinic 03 Blue bulb (Straight Pin), and two 3/4 watt Lunar Blue-Moon-Glow LED lamps

so is that 65x2 ? if so that would be 7 watts per gl ?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Lighting really is determined by the corals that you are going to keep.

If you are not going SPS 200w PC should be okay for things like zoas and euphylia.


----------

